# Does anyone know of transfers from Alicante Airport



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I wondered if anyone can help.

I am visiting Spain next Sunday and flying to Alicante and heading towards the caba roig area and am struggling to find a transfer from the airport. We did have a number of a man who did airport runs but can't seem to get hold of him.

Does anyone know of anyone or interested in doing it for some extra money?

Many thanks

x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gracie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wondered if anyone can help.
> 
> ...


there has been a big crack down by the guardia

at a guess i'd say this Airport Run Penalty*-*RTN Costa Blancas Free Newspaper - Round Town News is why you can't get hold of him



a lot of people are deciding to try a hire car as a cheaper alternative


maybe someone here knows of buses on that route?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there has been a big crack down by the guardia
> 
> at a guess i'd say this Airport Run Penalty*-*RTN Costa Blancas Free Newspaper - Round Town News is why you can't get hold of him
> 
> ...


... or there are the official airport taxis. 

Jo xxx


----------

